# Die schönsten Dorsche



## Dorschalex (29. November 2007)

Hallo, 
da es ja schon im Karpfen- und Raubfischformum solche Themen gibt, bin ich mal auf die Idee gekomm auch so was für Dorsche zu machen. Da sollten vielleicht die Daten über den Dorsch stehen (Größe, Gewicht etc.) und dann noch die anderen Sachen halt, wie wann wurde der Dorsch gefangen uss und vielleicht auch ne kleine Geschichte dazu. 

Petri und viele Grüße wünscht
Alex


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

So richtig frisch sehen die Beiden ja nicht mehr aus, oder???#d

Besser direkt nach dem Fang knipsen! Dann steht auch meist kein Auto im Hintergrund...

Trotzdem Petri:q


----------



## peterws (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Petri zu den "schönen" Fischen, wäre ich auch stolz drauf, *aber*: Du kannst doch nicht ein Thema mit solch einem Namen mit eben diesem Foto starten. Bitte nehm Dir den Fototip von Dirk zu herzen ... dann klappt's auch mit dem Foto , mit schönen Fischen drauf.


----------



## Dorschalex (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Die Fische waren davor in der Kühlbox. Wir hatten keine Kamera dabei weil wir nich gedacht haben das solche Fische anbeißen! Das war das erste mal das ich solch gute Fische gefangen hab! Soll ich das Bild rausnehmen? Sonst verschreck ich noch die anderen User und die denken sonst was von mir!#t


----------



## muz660socke (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



Thix schrieb:


> Die Fische waren davor in der Kühlbox. Wir hatten keine Kamera dabei weil wir nich gedacht haben das solche Fische anbeißen! Das war das erste mal das ich solch gute Fische gefagen hab! Soll ich das Bild rausnehmen? Sonst verschreck ich noch die anderen User und die denken sonst was von mir!#t


Quatsch, Augen zu und durch. Beim nächsten mal wird es besser gemacht. Frisch sehen die Burschen einfach besser aus.:q
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

|bigeyes Wo sind sie denn die Dorsche.... auch sehen.
Ist doch hier kein Fotowettbewerb :m
Zeich doch maaa   |wavey:
Piet


----------



## bolli (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Meint Ihr so? 

Sind beide nicht mein Grösster, aber die schönsten Bilder.


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

#rbooooaaaah was für Fische..
Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


Piet


----------



## Dorschalex (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Ihr wisst auch nicht was ihr wollt, stimmts!!|gr::q Gut ich häng sie wieder ran. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



Thix schrieb:


> Ihr wisst auch nicht was ihr wollt, stimmts!!|gr::q Gut ich häng sie wieder ran.
> 
> Gruß Alex



Sind doch super Fische Petri Heil !!!|wavey:

Piet


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Wow, Andreas!!!#6 Digges *P*

Goile Dickschädel!!!:q Und astreine Bilder...:g


----------



## Dorschalex (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Boah|bigeyes
Wenn das nicht deine größten sind, wie groß sollen die denn noch sein???:q
Petri 
Alex


----------



## Toffee (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Ich finde , es sollte nicht unbedingt auf die Größe ankommen.Auch Fotos von 2-4 Pfündern können einen gewissen Reiz haben , wenn sie z.B. besonders intensiv gefärbt sind oder sie mit passendem Hintergrund präsentiert werden.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Neiiiiiiiiiiin, auf die Größe kommt's nicht an!

Hauptsache, er sieht schön aus...:q


|muahah:


----------



## worker_one (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Neiiiiiiiiiiin, auf die Größe kommt's nicht an!
> 
> Hauptsache, er sieht schön aus...:q
> 
> ...



Was du immer denkst....:g:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



worker_one schrieb:


> Was du immer denkst....:g:q




|sagnix

Werd heut Abend auch ein paar Dorschbilderchen hochladen...
Damit ich hier nicht nur dumme Kommentare reinschreibe!#t


----------



## worker_one (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Damit ich hier nicht nur dumme Kommentare reinschreibe!#t



Ich guck dann auch mal....:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Neiiiiiiiiiiin, auf die Größe kommt's nicht an!
> 
> Hauptsache, er sieht schön aus...:q
> 
> ...



Richtich, groß muß er nicht sein, dick muß er nicht sein. Schmecken muß er. :vik:


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



Meeresferkel_Schwerin schrieb:


> Richtich, groß muß er nicht sein, dick muß er nicht sein. Schmecken muß er. :vik:


*Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!*

Jetzt ham wir dich MS :vik:!!! Mit Abstand das Boardferkel des Jahres!!!!

Hier ist mein Kleiner aus`m letzten Jahr....


----------



## rahnschote (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

mein schönster dieses jahr ...
9pfund


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

hab ich auch mal gekramt was da so war in diesem jahr|supergri

http://img124.*ih.us/img124/2513/jd100022ek3.jpg

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

So, hier mal meine drei Schönsten von diesem Jahr im Juli...:vik:

Der Kleinste hatte 5,3kg und der Größte 6,8kg!:q


















Drei Mal knapp am Meter vorbeigeschrammt!

Doch vielleicht geht auf unserer Abschllußtour zwischen den Jahren noch was...


----------



## worker_one (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Hier mal einer vom mir...

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/562/p4240253zr2.jpg

Und nochmal ein "Stillleben" (schreibt man das jetzt so?..|bigeyes|rolleyes)

http://img102.*ih.us/img102/8997/p4260260sh7.jpg


----------



## Nordlicht (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Und das schöne grüne Wasser war direkt an der Ostsee vor Staberhuk :k


----------



## Carptigers (29. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

@ Marcel 

alda wie lang war der denn ??? Was fürn goiler Fisch !!!!!!#v


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Ich hab leider nicht solche Monster zu bieten  aber auch schöne Tiere :q
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/6438/angelnlangeland003xb9.jpg

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/2938/langelandbilder009ca1.jpg

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/8403/mslangeland10120807007am5.jpg

...und nochmal zum Thema schönste Mitfahrer 
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/5909/mslangeland10120807018nr9.jpg
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/5909/mslangeland10120807018nr9.fefc8479e6.jpg
Chris


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> *Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!*
> 
> Jetzt ham wir dich MS :vik:!!! Mit Abstand das Boardferkel des Jahres!!!!
> 
> Hier ist mein Kleiner aus`m letzten Jahr....



Das hätte ja ein richtiger Fisch werden können   |supergri|supergri
#v

Piet


----------



## ralle (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Ich muß hier meine Frau vorschicken !!

1. fang ich nicht so Große und schöne Dorsche

2. stehe ich immer hinter der Kamera


----------



## Honeyball (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Richtich, groß muß er nicht sein, dick muß er nicht sein. Schmecken muß er. :vik:



...und warum meldet mir das keiner???

Sofort verhaftet, der Jörg :vik:

*Taaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaaataaaaaa*


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...und nochmal zum Thema schönste Mitfahrer
> http://img524.*ih.us/img524/5909/mslangeland10120807018nr9.jpg
> http://img524.*ih.us/img524/5909/mslangeland10120807018nr9.fefc8479e6.jpg
> Chris



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Mehr fällt mir da echt nicht zu ein #6

@Marcel

wie groß die sind würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Jan77 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Jörg, Jörg, Jörg#d#d#d

Dat war aber nun echt nicht nötig. Und so genau wollten wir es auch nicht wissen|uhoh:


----------



## Vampilein (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

ist zwar net meiner, aber als erbe meines vaters, darf ich wohl seine fänge veröffentlichen *lach*

gewicht: rund 25pfunde - oder auch "eine oberlippe nach chiara ohoven" (schreibt man die tante so ?)
länge: keine ahnung, aber nen kurzer isses wohl nicht gewesen ^^
fangdatum: april 1993

bildquali bitte ich mal zu entschuldigen, scanner streikt gerade und mit der mini digi cam aus dem fotoalbum abfotoraphieren ist so eine sache...


----------



## Marcel1409 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und warum meldet mir das keiner???



;+ #4



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> *Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!*
> Jetzt ham wir dich MS :vik:!!! Mit Abstand das Boardferkel des Jahres!!!!





Carptigers schrieb:


> @ Marcel
> alda wie lang war der denn ??? Was fürn goiler Fisch !!!!!!#v



Der Vogel hatte 1,45 cm und 54 Pfund (nachdem ich Ihm `n 70 Seelachs mit ca 3 Kilo ausm Hals gezogen hab  )


----------



## Vampilein (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

ist lachs nicht als köfi verboten ?


----------



## Dorschalex (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Ihr fangt ja alle riesen Fische!!! Das ist ja echt der Hammer!|bigeyes @ Marcel wo hast du dieses Riesenvieh gefangen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## steve71 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

#h...leben hier bei uns in der Ostsee, oder#h


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



steve71 schrieb:


> #h...leben hier bei uns in der Ostsee, oder#h



Der ist aus Norwegen - Rolvoya... Aber die heir sind aus der Ostsee #6


----------



## Dorschalex (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Ich muss den Thread noch mal hochholen.|supergri 
Hat von keiner von euch noch schöne Dorsche?;+

Gruß Alex


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Die meisten schönen Dorsche hier sind auch meistens in nen schönen Fangbericht eingebunden...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Deshalb machen sich die Leut net die Arbeit ihre Pic's doppelt einzustellen!|rolleyes


----------



## dorschfinder (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Moin, moin
hier ein schöner Sommerdorsch , gefangen vor Warnemünde


----------



## Dorschalex (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Siehste MFT-Dirk dorschfinder hat doch einen super Dorsch!:m
Petri dorschfinder!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*



Thix schrieb:


> Siehste MFT-Dirk dorschfinder hat doch einen super Dorsch!:m
> Petri dorschfinder!
> 
> Gruß Alex




Mensch!!!|bigeyes|kopfkrat|bigeyes

Sachen gibt's...:q:q:q


----------



## Cruiser989 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

Glück Auf,

wollte euch auch mal einen meiner Ostseeräuber zeigen.

Gefangen im Sept.2006 auf der MS Peter2 / Travemünde. 





Gruß Bernd



.
.


----------



## Fischbox (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

So richtig groß ist das nicht was ich hier zu bieten habe, aber es sind alles Belly-Dorsche die ich vor Dahme erwischt habe. 6 Stück waren über 60 cm und der größte war satte 74 cm lang. An der leichten Rute war das echt 'ne Wucht.







@MS 

Ich drück dir die Daumen das du die Wahl gewinnst, aber bei der Äußerung sollte das ein Selbstläufer werden...#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die schönsten Dorsche*

hier auch mal ein schöner fisch von mir


----------

